# Sign template



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if this thread should go in sign making, or templates, because I'm making a template for some signs...

In the coming weeks, I'll be attacking my first set of signs. I've used the jasper jigs for circles, and have free-handed some signs with my router, so I'm comfortable with my ability with the plunge router...

But for my current project, I need to create 24+ tee signs for a disc golf course. All of the signs will be the same basic design, with the course name in arched letters across the top, the hole number large in the center, then the length of the hole smaller in the bottom. To achieve the arched text at the top, my plan is to get a 1/4inch sheet of BB ply, draw a pair of circles for the letters to 'ride', line up the stencils and pencil it out once first, to verify the spacing/etc, then use my (soon to be here) Milescraft 1212 to plunge through the letters. 

My thought is: Use the 5/8ths Collar with a 1/2 inch upspiral bit to generate the template, then use the 7/16ths Collar with a 3/8ths bit to do the actual signs. Do my numbers make sense? Is 1/4inch ply a decent material for a reusable template like this, or should I step up to 1/2 in.? In the long run, I was thinking about adding some poly to these templates as there are likely to be more uses of them in the future... anyone done that before?


----------



## paerley (Dec 30, 2009)

Well... the 1212 Jig got here today, so I'm going to try tonight. Just gonna do a scrap of MDF I have lying around for my first go at a template, and then see how that goes, durability wise. After some more reading, it looks like the important details, as far as template thickness goes, are:

* Collar Depth
* Bit Length

We'll see tonight! Time to make some sawdust out of scrap.


----------

